# Pinarello Asolo (Which year is this baby from?)



## AltodaMontanha (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello friends,

I just bought a great Pinarello Solo, what made my year... I'm in love with this bike.

I'm in doubt about the year it is from... anyone could give me a hint?

I attach some pictures.

It has got a completed Campagnolo Record 8v group, apart from the brakes (Chorus).

Thanks,
Carlos
Barcelona/Spain


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I think the parts are a bit older than the frame. I would guess the frame to be late nineties and the drivetrain to be mid nineties.

Very nice!


----------



## armonfire (Feb 4, 2006)

I have an Asolo, that I bought in Treviso in January of 1998, it was a 62cm leftover from 1997.
Mine is bright yellow, other than the paint, from the pictures you have provided, I'm going to say it is a 1998, I remember seeing a few of them while shopping.

I love mine as well.

-dan


----------



## ikweetutnietmeer (Nov 23, 2008)

yes probably a mid 90s to late 90s
purchased an almost equal frame myself too last week
the dealer probably never did any effort to sell it since the time he bought it so the frame is totally new and just hung there..

check out my thread here: http://forum.fiets.nl/topic.asp?TID=28240
although it is in Dutch, it has some nice pics


----------

